# Orchestral Tools: 3 Days - 30% off



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey Guys,

just want to inform you about our current no-brainer summer-deal:
30% off for 3 days, starting today.

It´s the biggest discount since we started Orchestral Tools :D 

Just enter the discount-code: SUMMER12

Orchestral String Runs 2: 
Normal: 399.- USD - Special: 279,30 USD

Symphonic Sphere: 
Normal: 399.- USD - Special: 279,30 USD 

OSR + SSP Bundle: 
Normal: 798.- USD - Special: 558,60 USD 

Special ends wednesday - June 27th

Online store:
http://www.orchestraltools.com

Best,

Hendrik


----------



## reddognoyz (Jun 25, 2012)

Hendrik,

I already own all your stuff!!! I highly recommend to anyone considering OSR and SPHERE.


----------



## clockwiser (Jun 27, 2012)

I cant seem to get through the check out and it's saying 

Error: Error - Paypal did not complete the transaction. Please try again in a little while.
Error: Failure in Processing the Payment (ps_paypal_api)

I'm I missing something? Thanks


----------



## MaestroRage (Jun 27, 2012)

worked for me. Downloading OSR2 now :D!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 12, 2017)

Sssoooo......any chance of another Orchestral Tools sale? 

This thread is old as heck and I don't care!


----------



## Consona (Jun 12, 2017)

Loool, Parsifal, you are killing me. I hadn't realized how old this thread was until I saw your post.

Well, the good side is I need to wait until Studio Series woodwinds and brass are out anyway. And more so, this sale was only aimed at products I did not want, so...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 12, 2017)

Consona said:


> Loool, Parsifal, you are killing me. I hadn't realized how old this thread was until I saw your post.
> 
> Well, the good side is I need to wait until Studio Series woodwinds and brass are out anyway. And more so, this sale was only aimed at products I did not want, so...



Yes, but now there's all KINDS of great stuff to be on the lookout for from OT!


----------



## John Busby (Jun 12, 2017)

@Parsifal - you necromancer you!!


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 12, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Sssoooo......any chance of another Orchestral Tools sale?
> 
> This thread is old as heck and I don't care!



I was just looking at Orchestral String Runs this morning and thinking "if only there was some sort of discount on this right now, I'd probably pull the trigger today." Bringing this back to the top of the forum gave me a moment's hope.

Doggone it.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 12, 2017)

Shoot, start dangling Ark 1 and 2 around, Berlin Woodwinds...

They'll have takers! This time we won't miss the sale, right folks?


----------



## John Busby (Jun 12, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> This time we won't miss the sale, right folks?


apparently you're not gonna let us miss it


----------



## rvb (Jun 12, 2017)

Haha, you fooled me to! It took me quite long before I realised this was from 2012 :( mehh!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 12, 2017)

I honestly didn't mean to fool anyone, please accept my apologies. I thought it would be fun to not-so-subtle-y poke OT about their sales. 

Again, sorry for those who were misled, it wasn't my intention. Embarassed.


----------



## rvb (Jun 12, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I honestly didn't mean to fool anyone, please accept my apologies. I thought it would be fun to not-so-subtle-y poke OT about their sales.
> 
> Again, sorry for those who were misled, it wasn't my intention. Embarassed.


I know it wasn't your intention, I was merely joking!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 12, 2017)

In the space of 3 seconds I went from reasonably solvent, to impoverished, and then back to reasonable solvent again.


----------



## noises on (Jun 12, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Shoot, start dangling Ark 1 and 2 around, Berlin Woodwinds...
> 
> They'll have takers! This time we won't miss the sale, right folks?


They need to be braver and keep the sale open for a bit longer than 3 days this time!


----------



## lp59burst (Jun 12, 2017)

noises on said:


> They need to be braver and keep the sale open for a bit longer than 3 days this time!


Yes, like 5+ years or so...


----------



## Quasar (Jun 15, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Sssoooo......any chance of another Orchestral Tools sale?
> 
> This thread is old as heck and I don't care!


Too funny...


----------



## Vastman (Jun 16, 2017)

Gosh! I've held off, making do with Ark 1&2 and got sooooo excited... then thought three days??? and then I laughed and got sad...

Pretty good one.... grrrrrrrr.... hahahahaha.....


----------



## Quasar (Jun 16, 2017)

Vastman said:


> Gosh! I've held off, making do with Ark 1&2 and got sooooo excited... then thought three days??? and then I laughed and got sad...
> 
> Pretty good one.... grrrrrrrr.... hahahahaha.....


Maybe OT will see the resurrection of this thread and get inspired to have another similar sale. You never know...


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jun 16, 2017)

Caught me out as well. It wasn't until I reached Parsifal's "this thread is old as heck" that I realised that this sale expired five years ago. I was looking at the products listed above and wondering - is it only those two on sale? No BWW, BB, BP or BS? 

PS, I think OT has done a sale more recently on Metropolis Ark 1.


----------



## dhlkid (Jun 17, 2017)

Pls make some sales OT......


----------



## dpasdernick (Jun 17, 2017)

WindcryMusic said:


> I was just looking at Orchestral String Runs this morning and thinking "if only there was some sort of discount on this right now, I'd probably pull the trigger today." Bringing this back to the top of the forum gave me a moment's hope.
> 
> Doggone it.



+1


----------



## constaneum (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm hoping a sale on Berlin Woodwinds Main library. Current price is like taking 3/4 of my 1 month salary (for my country's extraordinary poorly performed currency).. Haha (sarcastic laugh)........ hopefully this x'mas they'll give us some surprise.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 11, 2017)

constaneum said:


> I'm hoping a sale on Berlin Woodwinds Main library. Current price is like taking 3/4 of my 1 month salary (for my country's extraordinary poorly performed currency).. Haha (sarcastic laugh)........ hopefully this x'mas they'll give us some surprise.


I will certainly buy OT Berlin Woodwinds (all of them) if they go on sale...just too much as they are..worth every penny, yes. But not cash I have to spend


----------



## PeterN (Jul 11, 2017)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I will certainly buy OT Berlin Woodwinds (all of them) if they go on sale...just too much as they are..worth every penny, yes. But not cash I have to spend



Heres a third one. Waiting for the woodwinds sale.


----------



## rottoy (Jul 11, 2017)

Goodness gracious, don't resurrect this thread with false hope.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 11, 2017)

We're not resurrecting. We're hinting OT. Lol. Hopefully a thanks giving sale will be great. Lol


----------

